

Photo WebAPP using Almond,Underscore,Backbone + Marionette, usejsdocs.org - shacharz
http://photomania.net/

======
shacharz
The code is wrapped with AMD, each class is in its own file (namespaces style)
requirejs in dev, almond in production jquery for the DOM underscore...
Backbone + Marionette Architecture influenced mainly by [1]. [2] for the
documentation.

references: [1][http://www.slideshare.net/nzakas/scalable-javascript-
applica...](http://www.slideshare.net/nzakas/scalable-javascript-application-
architecture) [2][http://usejsdoc.org/](http://usejsdoc.org/)

